# Anyone here compete in the sport karate orgs like the NBL, NASKA, WKC, etc?



## SPX (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm going to check out a school with a strong competition focus after the holidays and was wondering what everyone can tell me about what it's like to compete in these kinds of organizations.  I normally would've never looked twice at this place just based on the website, but it comes highly recommended and apparently was "ranked as the #1 Sport Karate School in the World by the National  Blackbelt League and the SKIL (Sport Karate International League)  Amateur Circuit" in 2009/2010.

The recommendation came during a conversation about sparring, when I was talking about how I'd prefer continuous medium-contact sparring to light-contact stop point sparring.

Any info here would be appreciated.


----------



## scottie (Dec 24, 2011)

I have competed in NASKA, NBL, DOJO, Ranked tournaments and done pretty good in all of them I am no where close to a  Jadi Tenson or anything, but I think sport karate is sport Karate. Just different rules the greatest fighters can fight under different rules. I don't really understand your question. So I hope my rambling helped a little.


----------



## SPX (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm just trying to get general info on what it's like to compete under these sorts of organizations.  What sorts of events are available?  What are the continuous sparring rules like?


----------



## SPX (Jan 1, 2012)

Raymond Daniels

Know of him?  Thoughts?


----------



## scottie (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry I dont get on here much these days. I think  Raymond is the best. just Youtube search Raymond Daniels or Jadi Tention. the easiest way to describe continuous sparring is a 2 or 3 minute kickboxing match with no leg kicks. Because of MMA and everyone thinking that Martial Arts competition has to be all about hurting an opponent and using no control most people don't like Point fighting. I like the thought of control and GOOD technique, But with that said you can see everything they do on youtube. Just search NASKA  continuous sparring, or NBL point fighting .....


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 16, 2012)

scottie said:


> Sorry I dont get on here much these days. I think Raymond is the best. just Youtube search Raymond Daniels or Jadi Tention. the easiest way to describe continuous sparring is a 2 or 3 minute kickboxing match with no leg kicks. Because of MMA and everyone thinking that Martial Arts competition has to be all about hurting an opponent and using no control most people don't like Point fighting. I like the thought of control and GOOD technique, But with that said you can see everything they do on youtube. Just search NASKA continuous sparring, or NBL point fighting .....



No control and hurting people? Really? I would suggest that anyone thinking that's MMA is very mistaken, a few may think that but I doubt 'everybody' does. There is more control then you can imagine in MMA and far more techniques than you imply. Criticism without knowledge is an worthy pursuit. many don't like point sparring because it is too artificial and is too open to what judges think they see rather than what is actually happening.

Why, when people want to talk up their own style do they feel the need to do it by talking down MMA.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 16, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> No control and hurting people? Really? I would suggest that anyone thinking that's MMA is very mistaken, a few may think that but I doubt 'everybody' does. There is more control then you can imagine in MMA and far more techniques than you imply. Criticism without knowledge is an worthy pursuit. many don't like point sparring because it is too artificial and is too open to what judges think they see rather than what is actually happening.
> 
> Why, when people want to talk up their own style do they feel the need to do it by talking down MMA.


Apparently being allowed to KO Your Opponent makes You a Sociopath.
Seriously though, I think its because alot of folks watch the Knockout Reels that populate most MMA Videos, and judge it from that.


----------



## miguksaram (Jan 23, 2012)

SPX said:


> I'm going to check out a school with a strong competition focus after the holidays and was wondering what everyone can tell me about what it's like to compete in these kinds of organizations.  I normally would've never looked twice at this place just based on the website, but it comes highly recommended and apparently was "ranked as the #1 Sport Karate School in the World by the National  Blackbelt League and the SKIL (Sport Karate International League)  Amateur Circuit" in 2009/2010.
> 
> The recommendation came during a conversation about sparring, when I was talking about how I'd prefer continuous medium-contact sparring to light-contact stop point sparring.
> 
> Any info here would be appreciated.


I belong to Sharkey's Karate and we are do both NASKA and AKA circuit.  NASKA is a culture in of its own.  If you are competing at Black Belt Level it is hard to break into the circuit, simply because of seeding.  Though they claim seeding is just a way to reward competitors for being faithful to the circuit, I find that it causes some biased amongst certain judges.  You will see it in the scoring right away.   However, NASKA does have some great competitors on the circuit as well.  While you talk about Raymond and Jadi (both who are excellent technicians and fighters), you shouldn't forget people like Ross Levine who is also a great fighter.

NASKA and AKA offer many events throughout the US.  Depending on what you are into, you will find some tournaments will cater to different crowds.  Example, Battle of Atlanta and Diamond Nationals are known for more fighters showing up where as AKA Grands and US Open tend to have more forms and weapons competitors.  

What school are you looking to join?


----------



## miguksaram (Jan 23, 2012)

SPX said:


> Raymond Daniels
> 
> Know of him?  Thoughts?


Raymond Daniel is a great fighter, but  bit of a showboat.  Sort of a Sugar Ray Leonard of the Sport Karate world.


----------

